
MeshBird VPN SDN - formichunter
https://meshbird.com
======
breakingcups
The website is a bit light on the details, I see the repo has a bit more info:
[https://github.com/gophergala2016/meshbird](https://github.com/gophergala2016/meshbird)

------
formichunter
For some reason, [http://meshbird.com](http://meshbird.com) isn't being
destroyed in my chrome browser like [https://](https://)

------
formichunter
Meshbird create distributed private networking between servers, containers,
virtual machines and any computers in different datacenters, different
countries, different cloud providers.

------
miolini
My name is Artem. I'm one of the Meshbird maintainer. Feel free to ask
questions.

~~~
JohnnyLee
Hi Artem,

I notice that IP addresses changes each time the client is started. How are
the addresses allocated? Is it possible to use static addresses?

Very cool project. I've been waiting for something like this to replace tinc.
I love the simplicity!

